

LinkedIn Dark Patterns - pmcpinto
https://medium.com/@danrschlosser/linkedin-dark-patterns-3ae726fe1462

======
richerlariviere
I deleted my account for the same reason. As a programmer, Linked In is not
for me. I prefer things like Stack Overflow Carreer or Github Jobs.

